
Elon Musk Attack Ad Is… “Interesting” - doener
http://cleantechnica.com/2016/01/02/elon-musk-attack-ad-is-interesting/
======
anovikov
This is a point of view very popular in Russia. Many think Must is simply a
government PR project - they took a random guy, stuffed him with taxpayer
money and made him pretend to make revolutionary inventions while in fact
fiddling with well-known dead end stuff (with even links provided telling
'soviet scientists invented it 40 years ago and shelved because it was a dead
end')

------
Zekio
Oil industry behind it?

